# Compass Drifter not charging hab battery when driving



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello All

My daughter's M-reg Compass Drifter (on VW base) has stopped charging its leisure battery while driving. All is fine on mains hookup, the battery charges and everything works well - is there a fuse or relay I need to be looking for, and if so, where should I start looking.

The other alternative could be something to do with the Zig charger and distribution unit. All suggestions welcomed with open arms!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This will be very little help Mike, but I had a similar problem on my previous Nuevo.

It was caused by a sticking relay, and the technician at our dealer's demonstrated his uncanny abilities by knowing which one to clout!! 8O :lol: 

If your daughter's system is similar it might be worth tapping all the relays you can find - one at a time so you find out which one controls that particular circuit. :wink: 

Hope this helps a bit. :? 

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If its a few years old then the split charging may well be the classic circuit like this :-
http://www.motts.org/SPLIT CHARGING SYSTEM.htm

Hope that helps

C.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks guys for your helpful responses so far. I remember these little gadgets from my tugging days - just hope I can locate the offending relay under the VW bonnet (assume that's where it will be).

By the way, it seems I don't know my Drifters from my Navigators - Emma's is the latter, and jolly happy she is with it too.


----------

